# Allergic to 2nd hand vapour?



## Huffapuff

I'm reaching out to see if anyone can provide some info - my wife has had the flu for the last little while and started to feel better. While she was sick I didn't vape in the same room as her, but as she started to feel better so I went back to vaping around her (not like covering her in clouds or anything!)

Now she woke up this morning feeling stuffy and a bit sick again. She called the doctor and he reckoned it's allergies. My wife has some allergies (cats, grass etc) but she's concerned my 2nd hand vapour may be the culprit 

I really don't want to go back to the smoking routine of having to go outside again, so does anyone have any idea if people can be allergic to 2nd hand vapour?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I very much doubt it... but this current bout of flu is a real bad one....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Ugh, don't you just love it when doctors haven't got a clue what the problem is they just write it off to allergies and send you home with a prescription for crap you don't need 

I highly doubt that 2nd hand vapour is the cause, I believe that there is a study or two that prove vapour is cleaner than the air in most urban areas.


----------



## BumbleBee

As Rob said, the flu going around now is a bugger. It's one of those that cycles, you feel better then worse, then better then worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lukeness

I'm pretty sure that would be the same as being allergic to steam so standing close to the kettle would be a no no.


----------



## BumbleBee

Lukeness said:


> I'm pretty sure that would be the same as being allergic to steam so standing close to the kettle would be a no no.


Personally I think that steam from a kettle is more dangerous. Firstly, it's a little warmer and secondly, does anyone know what chemicals are actually in our water?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

BumbleBee said:


> Personally I think that steam from a kettle is more dangerous. Firstly, it's a little warmer and secondly, does anyone know what chemicals are actually in our water?


Dihydrogen Monoxide

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bumblebabe

Huffapuff said:


> I'm reaching out to see if anyone can provide some info - my wife has had the flu for the last little while and started to feel better. While she was sick I didn't vape in the same room as her, but as she started to feel better so I went back to vaping around her (not like covering her in clouds or anything!)
> 
> Now she woke up this morning feeling stuffy and a bit sick again. She called the doctor and he reckoned it's allergies. My wife has some allergies (cats, grass etc) but she's concerned my 2nd hand vapour may be the culprit
> 
> I really don't want to go back to the smoking routine of having to go outside again, so does anyone have any idea if people can be allergic to 2nd hand vapour?



Hi Huffapuff

First I am not a medial doctor (wont waste my money to become a quack either)
I am a qualified Banting coach for nutritional weight loss and better health.

I have suffered for years with these allergies, to the point where I could not go near grass, let a lone cuddle my dogs. Husband's cats were even worse. Sinus issues and food allergies are symptoms of gluten intolerance.
1 and a half years gluten free and I can breath, roll on the grass, smell a flower and best of all cuddle my animals. For 22 years doctors gave me meds after meds to try and cover the symptoms, nothing did.

The flu is getting worse and worse every year, with the freely passing on of drugs these days nothing really helps anymore. Instead it just makes the bugs even more resistant.

Being overly stress as many people are, we bombard our immune system with cortisol. Resulting in being unable to fight off the colds and flues.
Also, as soon as we feel better we start doing things and exhausts an already run down immune system, then you are right back where you started.

For example, my immune system should be extremely effective now, but taking on the responsibility of my new business, homeschooling and my old business booming now has taken its toll. I got bronchitis last week. But I treated myself with high doses of vitamins to boost my immune system to fight for me. I used Solgar Omega 3 fish oil, Metagenics Vitamin D3 - 5000mg, Solgar Ester C 1000mg, each 3 times a day. It was gone in 4 days. I did not stop taking the supplements just because I felt better, instead went on to ensure it does not come back.

It is a total copout to just blow it off as allergies. We know something is not right, that's why we ask for help.

I hope this helps at least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Some people have a allergic reaction to PG but if you have been to parties where she was exposed to smoke from smoke machines and was fine then that can be rooted out.
Nutty flavours in recipes has also been known to start reactions.
My personal opinion ....... if above mention is not relevant ......... there is a virus doing it's rounds. 
TLC , rooibos tea and some Marmite toast should clear things up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Not sure if this helps, but of all the flavors I have vaped, guava was the only one my mom asked me not to vape when I'm at her place. She said it made her throat scratchy and stuff. Maybe try a different flavor if it persists, but as stated above, the flu this year seems to hit some people long and hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jan

boxerulez said:


> Dihydrogen Monoxide
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Sneaky Bastard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Thanks everyone 

I've done all the research I can into the effects of vaping @BumbleBee, including that study on the air quality, so I'm pretty certain it can't be my vapour. But I just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed anything.

Yeah @Rob Fisher I think it is a nasty flu doing the rounds this winter - I finally caught it from my wife and daughter too (but you can't keep a good vaper down!) And I feel it's like you all said - it's one of those recurring S.O.B's!



Bumblebabe said:


> Hi Huffapuff
> 
> First I am not a medial doctor (wont waste my money to become a quack either)
> I am a qualified Banting coach for nutritional weight loss and better health.
> 
> I have suffered for years with these allergies, to the point where I could not go near grass, let a lone cuddle my dogs. Husband's cats were even worse. Sinus issues and food allergies are symptoms of gluten intolerance.
> 1 and a half years gluten free and I can breath, roll on the grass, smell a flower and best of all cuddle my animals. For 22 years doctors gave me meds after meds to try and cover the symptoms, nothing did.
> 
> The flu is getting worse and worse every year, with the freely passing on of drugs these days nothing really helps anymore. Instead it just makes the bugs even more resistant.
> 
> Being overly stress as many people are, we bombard our immune system with cortisol. Resulting in being unable to fight off the colds and flues.
> Also, as soon as we feel better we start doing things and exhausts an already run down immune system, then you are right back where you started.
> 
> For example, my immune system should be extremely effective now, but taking on the responsibility of my new business, homeschooling and my old business booming now has taken its toll. I got bronchitis last week. But I treated myself with high doses of vitamins to boost my immune system to fight for me. I used Solgar Omega 3 fish oil, Metagenics Vitamin D3 - 5000mg, Solgar Ester C 1000mg, each 3 times a day. It was gone in 4 days. I did not stop taking the supplements just because I felt better, instead went on to ensure it does not come back.
> 
> It is a total copout to just blow it off as allergies. We know something is not right, that's why we ask for help.
> 
> I hope this helps at least.



That's really interesting - my wife has issues with gluten and I'm off to get those vitamins you mentioned tomorrow! Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe

Huffapuff said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I've done all the research I can into the effects of vaping @BumbleBee, including that study on the air quality, so I'm pretty certain it can't be my vapour. But I just wanted to make sure I hadn't missed anything.
> 
> Yeah @Rob Fisher I think it is a nasty flu doing the rounds this winter - I finally caught it from my wife and daughter too (but you can't keep a good vaper down!) And I feel it's like you all said - it's one of those recurring S.O.B's!
> 
> 
> 
> That's really interesting - my wife has issues with gluten and I'm off to get those vitamins you mentioned tomorrow! Thank you



Its my pleasure to share. 
It is awful to have to live with and the relieve after so many years is indescribable.
Gluten and sugar is the main cause of most "chronic" diseases which we are now controlling through diet alone. Gluten is in everything, it can be overwhelming to try and cut it out 100%.
If she needs any help with living gluten free, send me a pm, I will refer you to a coach near you.

To answer your actual question, no its not the vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog

I always vape out of a door or window with the wind so that nothing comes into the house. However, sometimes the wind suddenly changes direction and some vapour comes in. 

My wife claims that smelling the little vapour that comes in tightens up her chest and makes her cough... she is a doctor... so I can't really argue.

So now I'm out in the cold every 30 mins or so to have a vape lol. I can't remember the last time i just kicked back on the couch and had a vape 

Anyway, maybe this second hand vapour really is an issue after all?


----------



## boxerulez

AlphaDog said:


> I always vape out of a door or window with the wind so that nothing comes into the house. However, sometimes the wind suddenly changes direction and some vapour comes in.
> 
> My wife claims that smelling the little vapour that comes in tightens up her chest and makes her cough... she is a doctor... so I can't really argue.
> 
> So now I'm out in the cold every 30 mins or so to have a vape lol. I can't remember the last time i just kicked back on the couch and had a vape
> 
> Anyway, maybe this second hand vapour really is an issue after all?


You should refer her, as being a doctor, to the placebo effect.



Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Sometimes I wonder at people's reaction or attitude towards vapour and how it can be a bit irrational due to its close relationship to smoking. 

It does make it difficult as I try to be considerate around people who react like I'm blowing smoke all over them and I just want to say "it's just vapour - it's probably better than the air you're breathing!"

The whole vaping thing is still pretty murky in the public's eye at this stage so I guess we vapers have to patiently educate the masses!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ravynheart

My Gran has a mile long list of things she gets an anaphylatic reaction to along with chronic lung problems. We used to fight over my vaping until we reached an agreement to see which flavours affect her and which don't. The ones that do, I vape outside the house, the ones that don't make her cough are safe for inside the house. I find that it's generally very strong flavours that trigger her sensitivity more. I even did a test that was just pg, vg, nicotine and a little EM as a control, which she has never complained or reacted to. Some people are hyper sensitive to certain things. The trick is to work around it. But if they react to a liquid that's only flavoured vg with a little EM, it may be a placebo effect. 
I'm not a doctor, just a person who made an observation and had to resolve getting kicked out of the house every time I wanted to vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

BumbleBee said:


> Personally I think that steam from a kettle is more dangerous. Firstly, it's a little warmer and secondly, does anyone know what chemicals are actually in our water?


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Nabzthevaper

BumbleBee said:


> Ugh, don't you just love it when doctors haven't got a clue what the problem is they just write it off to allergies and send you home with a prescription for crap you don't need
> 
> I highly doubt that 2nd hand vapour is the cause, I believe that there is a study or two that prove vapour is cleaner than the air in most urban areas.


If the vapour is cleaner than the air in most urban areas does that mean if everyone in that area vape it could clear most of the pollution?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nabzthevaper said:


> If the vapour is cleaner than the air in most urban areas does that mean if everyone in that area vape it could clear most of the pollution?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


Now that would be a fun experiment

Reactions: Like 1


----------

